# Moon lighting!!!



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

has anyone ever tried a light that has moon light build is them because i just got a 60 gallon and want to get a light for it and since my rhom does like light i thoght i would get him a moon light for night time so i could see him at night??????? But there kind of expenceive!!!!

Let me know your feed back!!!THANKS


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

i don't have a real moonlight, but i have an extra hood strip that i put far away from the tank, and it shines just enough in the tank so i can see my p's at night time.. they're REALLY active at night.. my rhom at least.. it surprised me the first time i tried it. moonlights are really nice though, go for it. my friend has it on his tank.. it's a little dim though, my setup is maybe 2-3x brighter than his moonlight setup and i can see my fish pretty good. he sees more of a shadowed outline


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

search aquarium moonlights on ebay

like $40


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Buying stuff you can make is crazy

here


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

go here .. its WAAAAY cheaper!!







..

also if anyone wants the manual to build their own .. they dont have to buy it cuz i already bought it .. i could just send it







.. its a pdf file ..


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

well it might not be way cheaper but its an alternative .. heres a pic showing what it shows to be like ..

View attachment 40689


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Buying stuff you can make is crazy
> 
> here
> [snapback]794827[/snapback]​


I think I'll try that this weekend if I have time. Thanks for the link.


illdose13 said:


> go here .. its WAAAAY cheaper!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather just pick that stuff up at Radioshack and skip the shipping.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Buying stuff you can make is crazy
> 
> here
> [snapback]794827[/snapback]​


my thoughts exactly EL. but i have read that a few true moon lights do actualy give off the exact same rays and frequency??????????? as the moon.
but my way of doing this would be to buy a cheap shaver light unit that you see in caravans or hotels and get some heat resistant glass paint and do it that way.
i am doin this on my 150gal when i get it.
as ranas dont like light i am just going to add two shaver units one blue one normal.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

illdose13 said:


> go here .. its WAAAAY cheaper!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Do you have pics of yours? I ordered my kit a few weeks ago from there.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Equipment Questions_*


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I use a GE flat panel nightlight as moonlight. It cost less than $4.00 energy consumption is 0.000008 watts. It casts a soft blue light to your tank. Hang it to the side of your tank with a small suction cup with a hook. I got everything at Walmart.


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

Why don't you guys try the blue L.E.D. christmas lights. 
They're like 8 bucks and are weather resistant. Just coil and hang them up into the hood.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> I use a GE flat panel nightlight as moonlight. It cost less than $4.00 energy consumption is 0.000008 watts. It casts a soft blue light to your tank. Hang it to the side of your tank with a small suction cup with a hook. I got everything at Walmart.
> [snapback]795618[/snapback]​


PICS!


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

CHOMP said:


> Why don't you guys try the blue L.E.D. christmas lights.
> They're like 8 bucks and are weather resistant. Just coil and hang them up into the hood.
> [snapback]796866[/snapback]​











I've had em running for a couple of months...no different from the DIY ones.


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

CHOMP said:


> Why don't you guys try the blue L.E.D. christmas lights.
> They're like 8 bucks and are weather resistant. Just coil and hang them up into the hood.
> [snapback]796866[/snapback]​


ill give it a go!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Filo said:


> PICS!
> [snapback]797134[/snapback]​


I posted some pics on another thread...This is a double post

Here's the link http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=60548


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I like that, kinda like a mystical green glow. I think I will copy you.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Filo said:


> I like that, kinda like a mystical green glow. I think I will copy you.
> [snapback]797473[/snapback]​


You can get either blue or green. Both are very nice.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> You can get either blue or green. Both are very nice.
> [snapback]797574[/snapback]​


 Could you take a fulltank pic with the moonlight on? you can barely see it in tha tpic.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I don't see how i could fit a moonlight in my light enclosure...I'd like to have one but the enclosure is way to small to add somethin in there. Do you have big enclosures to do that ?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

JAC said:


> Could you take a fulltank pic with the moonlight on? you can barely see it in tha tpic.
> [snapback]797625[/snapback]​


I tried to take a pic and camera couldn't pic up the glow. It's made for lighting up a room with a soft glow so it can easily light up any aquarium. I'm using it on my 266g.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

matc07098702 said:


> I don't see how i could fit a moonlight in my light enclosure...I'd like to have one but the enclosure is way to small to add somethin in there. Do you have big enclosures to do that ?
> [snapback]797630[/snapback]​


I hang my outside my tank with a suction cup. You can easily take it down during the day.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Well I just got mine set-up and it looks like crap. I used a cold cathode light and connected it to my powersupply on my computer to see how it would look. I'll have to change converters to a 9V DC 1.0A like the diy says. The color of the light isn't bad, but the light itself is way too intense. The reflection off the water is so bright that it makes the light that penetrates the water look dimmer than it is. The problem is that my canopy doesn't use a reflector for the light, so it's not evenly spaced.

I'll experiment with different placements tommorrow. Maybe I can get it to work. But I've got a feeling that the best placement is gonna be behind the tank and under the waterline. I can't do that cause my backing is painted.


----------

